# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسيجات اعياد الميلاد

## نور الشمس

مسجات اعياد ميلاد:

يــاعيــد قلبي .. صاحبي عيد ميلادك ..
"العمـــركله" لــك .. فرحه وشرحه ..
عساني حي .. وأحضر كـــل أعيادك ..
واهديك وردات الـــغلا فوق صرحه ..
ازداد عمــــرك .. صح!.. لكنه ازدادك ..
في خافقي لك بالـــغلا ألف صفحــــه ..

................

كل عام وأنت لقلبي مصدر النور
كل عام وأنت لروحي مصدر الفرح
كل عام وأنا أجمع كلمات الحب
لكي أصنع منها قلادة أهديك إياها
وبمشاعر خالية من التزييف
أقولك كل عام وآمالك وأمانيك تتحقق
كل عام وأنت أغلى ما في الحياة يا كل الحياة

.................

نحتفل نضوي الشموع و نبتسم للحب
نجدد أيام السعاده و الهوى فينا
ونتسامر في وداد حلو صافي عذب
نجذب الحاضر إلى أيام ماضينا .. 


..............

آه خلي يا حبيبي يا رفيق الدرب ..
لمني خل الوداد يعانق ايدينا..
يوم ميلادك أقدم من صميم القلب
أجمل الأبيات تكتب لأروع اثنين
ولا أفكر في القوافي... 

................

اليوم ميلادك وأنا فيه موعود...
يا أغلا دروبي ياغلاي وودادي..
الكون ونجومة على حبك شهود...
كل المجرة تعرف ان مرادي..
اليوم ميلادك وانا اليوم مولود..
مدام حبك حب والنبض هادي..

................

ودعت بك عام مضى..
واقبلت بك عام جديد..
ياللي حياتي لك رضى..
يالله عسى عامك سعيد..

...............

كل عام و إنت بألف خير 
يا أعز إنسان في قلبي الصغير 
اليوم يوم ميلادك السعيد 
نفسي و منى عيني أشيلك و أطير


................


اليوم زاد عمرك سنة
محتار ويش أهديلك أنا 
تبي عمري
تبي روحي 
إنت بس تدلل و أطلب 

..................

في أحلى يوم بالشهر

حبيت أسبق البشر

وأهني اللي أحلى من القمر

وأغلى من النظر

وأبارك لها بيوم ميلاد العمر

وأطلب من ربي يحفظها طول الدهر

وأقولها كل عام وانتي بخير وعقبال بليون عمر


..................

أعذب تهنئة لأعذب احساس

ياللي غلاك مالة قياس

كل عام وانت أسعد الناس

..............

عيد ميلاد يزيد حسنك بهاء 
عيد ميلاد يرونق شعورك شفافية 
عيد ميلاد يرسم عقلا حكيما 
كل عام وأنتي حبيبتي

.................

عيد ميلاد السعــد
عيد ميلاد الفـــرح
عيد ميلاد الصبــا
عيد ميلاد الحسن
عيد ميلاد الشفافية
عيد ميلاد النرجسية
عيد ميلاد الجمال
عيد ميلاد الغرام
عيد ميلاد الحب 
عيد ميلادي أنا 
عيد ميلاد أشياء كثيرة
هو عيد ميلادك أنتي
فعيد ميلاد جديد
عيد ميلاد سعيد
وكل عام وأنتي حبيبتي 
وكل عام وأنتي بخير

قلت أشوف بعض الناس قبل يحين ميلادك،،
وش اللي من هداياهم يليق بوجهك البدري..؟؟

هديتهم قفص وطيور...قلت بعيد ميلادك،،
أسوي مثلهم وأهديك طير في قفص صدري

-----------------------------------------

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الله يانور الشمس
مسجاتك جت بوقتها مزبووووط
ذكرى ميلاد صديقتي قريب
يسلموووووووو

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورج لغاليه يا شمعه تحترق

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## دمعه حزن

السلام عليكم ..

الف شكر لك خيووه نور الشمس  ..

يسلمووا ع هالاختيار الجميل والمسجات الحلوه ..

الله يعطيك ألف صحه وعافية ياارب ..

لا تحرمينا من جديدك ..

موفقه لكل خير ..

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

يعطيك ربي الف عااافيه ..

تسلمين على المسجات الرائعه ...

بنتظار كل جديد ..

كل المودة

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكور ة اختي مسجات حلوووووة

----------


## براءة روح

الف شكر خيتو نور الشمس ع المسجات الحلووين 

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ع الطرح الرائع 

بأنتظار جديدكِ دوماً

براءة روح

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

مشكوور/ة   اخوي / اختي 

على المسجات الرائعه ..

ننتظر جديدك/ج ..

----------


## نور الشمس

والله يعافيك يا دمعه حزنسعيده بمرورك الغالى

----------


## نور الشمس

والله يعافيك يااخوووى شبكة الناصرةسعيده بمرورك الرائع

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورج الغاليه يا بشايريعطيج العافيه

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورج الغاليه ياعاشقة اهل البيتيعطيج العافيه

----------


## نور الشمس

والله يعافيج يا براءة روحسعيده بمرورج الرائعه

----------


## ام باسم



----------


## عماد علي

مشكورة أختي نور الشمس مسجات رائعة بالفعل...

----------

